# grsecurity policy and trouble

## jpc22

I enabled grsecurity and pax on my laptop and now i have the following issues.

i am playing with the grsec rbac rules to check if i can enable anything to solve those problems.

My logitech universal receiver: it is detected at boot but my  performance mx mouse is not working at all.

dmesg: http://pastebin.com/1xBGFb97

skype cant acess internet and my webcam/mic   and skype call recorder neither    dmesg:

dmesg: http://pastebin.com/x9HMK6XA

----------

